# Keeping Count Or Not......



## RezaD (9/4/14)

Eish......did a little mental note this morning on how much I have spent on my new addiction this past month and stopped when I hit R4000..... I still have things to buy that will cost over R1000......

So if this is how much I have spent (a lot of it was trying different juices) how much has the likes of @Rob Fisher spent

I have now switched to clandestine mode lest the other half discover my impropriety!!! but somehow I know she is gonna put 2 and 2 together!!!!

I am busted!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

Lol, but do subtract what you would have spent on stinkies. And take into consideration that the capital spent on gear should not recur.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RezaD (9/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Lol, but do subtract what you would have spent on stinkies. And take into consideration that the capital spent on gear should not recur.



LOL!!!!!!!!! I take it you are not married.......????


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

I cannot comment on this thread. But I cannot put a value on the fact that in no longer poison myself to the degree I was doing. 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

That's all I have to say about that. 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

trick is to try and hide your newly purchased goodies and bring them out out of the blue.

and say things like, oh yes this arrived today LOL

then wait a few weeks until the dust has settled, then bring out the next one LOL

NOTE- do this at your own risk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

I will just add to this the following thoughts:

If smoking were to cause severe illness (which it likely will in most cases) - a trip to the hospital could easily cost a few grand a day. I'm not even talking about the costs of treating cancer (if treatable). Even if you are on a medical aid the out of medical costs can be astronomic.

My uncle is currently being treated for Lung Cancer. Has had two operations, chemo, radiation therapy - and the amount he has spent over and above medical aid coverage is huge.

The few grand we spend on gear is a drop in the ocean compared to the potential costs of getting a smoking related disease.

Lets hope we don't discover some other illness we get from vaping. Time will tell... but I am happy with my spending on this. And it's huge fun.

Vape on

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

to add to your post @Silver my uncle passed on a few months ago, also from cancer.

his medical bill came to around 500k

and he suffered with the sickness for 4 months

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

Oh Hi Ho I love that outlook. I feel so much better now. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

I've spend on average close to 2k on stinkies, tobacco, lighters etc per month and all that are left, are now ashtrays and lighters. At least now the purchased gear doesn't convert to ash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

Sorry to hear that @Riaz, strength to you and your family!


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear that @Riaz, strength to you and your family!



thanks man, i appreciate it


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

My uncle's illness was one of the main catalysts that got me off stinkies.

Seeing him suffer is just too terrible. The grief it has caused his and our family is immeasurable. He can't drive anymore. He can't play golf anymore - his lifetime hobby. He now struggles to walk a few metres. It's just so sad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (9/4/14)

Silver said:


> I will just add to this the following thoughts:
> 
> If smoking were to cause severe illness (which it likely will in most cases) - a trip to the hospital could easily cost a few grand a day. I'm not even talking about the costs of treating cancer (if treatable). Even if you are on a medical aid the out of medical costs can be astronomic.
> 
> ...



*Please give this man another medal!!!!!!!*

You have just made me feel a whole lot better.............and gave me some neat justifications.......no need to be skelm like Riaz........LOL!!!!????????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

RezaD said:


> *Please give this man another medal!!!!!!!*
> 
> You have just made me feel a whole lot better.............and gave me some neat justifications.......no need to be skelm like Riaz........LOL!!!!????????



shew soma call me a skelm LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RezaD (9/4/14)

Riaz said:


> shew soma call me a skelm LOL


 LOKL!!!!!!!!! ???? Don't twisp my words man!!! You know full well I was referring to your MO and not labelling you as such. Unfortunately I don't have half the diplomacy you have.... which is why I have often been labelled as "tactless"......"inconsiderate".......etc.....


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/4/14)

I've given up on justifying cost. I'm not smoking and I don't stink and because of that achievement I treat myself. It's also become my hobbie and I know lots of folks who spend far more on a hobbie than my vape gear costs me. Getting my reo past the wife later this year might still prove a challenge but hey.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RezaD (9/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I've given up on justifying cost. I'm not smoking and I don't stink and because of that achievement I treat myself. It's also become my hobbie and I know lots of folks who spend far more on a hobbie than my vape gear costs me. Getting my reo past the wife later this year might still prove a challenge but hey.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Sterkte ou maat......jy gaan dit mekeer........

I guess it is a bit harder when your SO is not a smoker....


----------



## Smokyg (9/4/14)

My problem is everything i buy, i have to x2 as my SO also vapes and i cant be vaping on a Nemi and have her on a twist, 1.) Thats not fair and 2.) She will kill me for just thinking about myself.. Haha


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

Then I'm lucky, SWAMO quit stinkies 15 years ago, but boy can she buy shoes and perfume and, and, and ... Those shoes that seems that are only wear once are much more expensive than vape gear - I think I'm fairly safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Sterkte ou maat......jy gaan dit mekeer........
> 
> I guess it is a bit harder when your SO is not a smoker....



Dankie.

The plan was that we both start vaping but she just quit cold turkey. Anyway she supports my vaping just can't go bos with costs.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (9/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Lol, but do subtract what you would have spent on stinkies. And take into consideration that the capital spent on gear should not recur.



you are quite right sir. very seldom will you purchase the same item again. all the new items on the other hand ...


----------



## Allan (9/4/14)

I know the feeling. So far I am about 3 grand down (after 3 weeks)

I know these wont be reoccurring costs (an excuse that is wearing thin with SHMBO)

I wish we had a store where we can pick up our kit so that the wife doesn't have to sign for the deliveries!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/4/14)

Allan said:


> I know the feeling. So far I am about 3 grand down (after 3 weeks)
> 
> I know these wont be reoccurring costs (an excuse that is wearing thin with SHMBO)
> 
> I wish we had a store where we can pick up our kit so that the wife doesn't have to sign for the deliveries!


Apart from customs friendly shipments we need wife friendly shipments too

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## RezaD (9/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Apart from customs friendly shipments we need wife friendly shipments too



Now this post deserves a medal...........been dishing out a lot of good advice lately.......eagerly awaiting delivery of the peanut butter and banana juice that you raved about.......just could not help myself


----------



## BhavZ (9/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Now this post deserves a medal...........been dishing out a lot of good advice lately.......eagerly awaiting delivery of the peanut butter and banana juice that you raved about.......just could not help myself


Shot man..

Yeah the peanut butter and banana juice is divine.. You wont be sorry!


----------



## Justin223 (9/4/14)

Well I've got a order that's in my cart at VK that totals just over 4k. I'm waiting for some people to pay me but once I do I'm ordering it. 

This hobby is definitely worth the cash we spend on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

Justin223 said:


> Well I've got a order that's in my cart at VK that totals just over 4k. I'm waiting for some people to pay me but once I do I'm ordering it.
> 
> This hobby is definitely worth the cash we spend on it.


care to share what youve got in the cart?

im curious coz im itching to buy something- just dont know what yet LOL


----------



## Justin223 (9/4/14)

Will post a list for you once I get to my computer in 10 minutes.


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

dankie baie


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

Riaz said:


> im curious coz im itching to buy something- just dont know what yet LOL



How about one of these.... I should get mine tomorrow! 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/sigelei-20w-mod.html


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> How about one of these.... I should get mine tomorrow!
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/sigelei-20w-mod.html



thats a tad bit out of my budget

im still exploring my nemesis and its capabilities


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

RezaD said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!! I take it you are not married.......????


Happily, but she does not mind.


denizenx said:


> you are quite right sir. very seldom will you purchase the same item again. all the new items on the other hand ...


That is very true, but then I smoked like in 80 a day, so I'm still smiling all the way to the bank.


----------



## Allan (9/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Happily, but she does not mind.
> 
> That is very true, but then I smoked like in 80 a day, so I'm still smiling all the way to the bank.



Yeah I was an 60 - 80 per day stinker so the cost was big. Very glad to be 23 days sticky free! 

Added bonus is that I have a new obsession!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Justin223 (9/4/14)

Riaz said:


> care to share what youve got in the cart?
> 
> im curious coz im itching to buy something- just dont know what yet LOL



I've finally got this damn Laptop to play along.

Here's the list:
Nitecore I2 Intellicharger
Atomizer Resistance Tester (Ohm Meter)
Needle Bottle for DIY E-Juice x 4
CE4 Flat Silicone Driptip (Green)
IGO-W3 Stainless Steel Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer
AW 18650 3.7V 2000MAH Button top IMR x 3
Innokin iTaste SVD Express
Nemesis Mechanical Mod Cloneml
Kanthal A-1 5m 30G
Vape King Pro Starter Kit
KangerTech Aerotank Dual Coil Clearomizer
KangerTech Protank Mini 2
Kanger Protank 3 / Aero Tank Replacement Coils - x 5
Kanger Protank/Evod Replacement Coils - x 5
Vape King Beta Range Banana 20ML
Vape King Beta Range Mixed Berries 20ml
TopQ E-Liquid Traditional Tobacco
TopQ E-Liquid Cherry Bomb x 2
TopQ E-Liquid Pipe Tobacco
Vape King Beta Range VK4 20ml x 2
TopQ E-Liquid Sweet Vanilla
Vape King Beta Range Strawberry 20ml
TopQ E-Liquid Tasty Apple
Vape King Beta Range Cherry 20ML x 2
TopQ E-Liquid Monster Energy Drink 
TopQ E-Liquid Creamy Coffee
Vape King Beta Range Traditional Tobacco 20ml x 2
Vape King Beta Range Amarula Fruit

And that's a total of R5,139.00

But the up side is I earn 4111 points. Not sure what to buy with that, I would like a Kayfun but I think that's about?? 5000 points. I could just get more juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

Wow - an impressive lineup @Justin223 !!

We expect to hear your impressions when you've tried out all the great gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

Justin223 said:


> I've finally got this damn Laptop to play along.
> 
> Here's the list:
> Nitecore I2 Intellicharger
> ...


Wow, way to go, Sir. Respect is due.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin223 (9/4/14)

Thanks @Matthee and @Silver. 

If all goes to plan I should be able to sell the majority of my Collection for about 7k. Just waiting on buyers, then I can get myself some great Vape Gear!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

Collection of what @Justin223 ?


----------



## Justin223 (9/4/14)

Snakes @devdev. Selling off the majority of my collection.


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

Hmm good luck with that - hard to say good bye to friends, but you can say 'Good buy' to vape gear instead

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hyphen (10/4/14)

I think after a while when you find a setup and juice you like , it starts to even out .
Whenever I tell my girlfriend I bought some new gear or juice she's happy because our life together has improved and Im not spending money every day on smokes . I watched cigarettes kill my mother with a horrible , painful death . Carrying on smoking after seeing that was never an option for me .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/14)

Sorry to hear about your mother @hyphen 
Strength


----------



## hyphen (10/4/14)

Thanks , Im fine , it's just a big lesson to everyone that still smokes that these things do happen close to home .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (11/4/14)

Justin223 said:


> I've finally got this damn Laptop to play along.
> 
> Here's the list:
> Nitecore I2 Intellicharger
> ...



WOW that is awesome vape mail to receive


----------

